# oil change questions



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd change your oil now for the break in oil change, I did mine at about 1500 miles. The moving components in your engine are being shaped and formed to work with one another as you start using your new engine, and that results in metal shavings in your oil. I suggest using a synthetic blend for your first and maybe even second oil change and then going to full synthetic, reason being is I have read that running full synthetic on an engine with such few miles actually flaws the break in process because the fully synthetic oil actually works so well it prevents parts in your engine from breaking in as well as a synthetic blend does.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

You can wait or get it done now. I did mine at 4000 miles.

The philosophy of the break in oil change is outdated but cant hurt. the only part that really "breaks in" is the rings to the cyliners in modern cars, and the modern idiology is this happens withing 25 - 50 miles. 

Go full synthetic if you do it yourself. but you good to about 8000 miles or 20% oil life.


----------



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use synthetic oil (Motul 5w30) in my car and I can feel the engine less lag than normal oil (20w50)


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

When I bought the car I was told when it hits 0% get the change done, got a call from a different dealership recently and they said to get it done at 20-25%, I asked if it was necessary then they said no, it can go down to 10%....so I'm not sure what to believe. I'll go to 0% and if the engine breaks down I'll get a new engine with 0 Kms on it or at least some new parts...warranty will cover it, says in the owners manual to get it done when the car says so and that'll be at 0% ? Going synthetic


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not messing around with this engine being that its so small and turbocharged so full synthetic it is and reccomend everyone else do the same!!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Id go with what GM says. They are the expert afterall.....


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Appreciate the input. I think I'll go with the first oil change being a synthetic blend, then move to full synthetic on my other oil changes. I think the engine oil life readout is wrong, If I wait until 0% it'll be 10,000 miles. I always used mobile 1 full synthetic 5w30 on my altima with a wix oil filter. I thought I'd have chevy do the oil changes, at least at first because I have coupons for it, but it only applies to regular oil, so I may have a friend who has a mechanic shop do it, comes out cheaper and won't affect the warranty.


----------

